

Apple's U2 Album give-away worse than spam - InternetGiant
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/apples-devious-u2-album-giveaway-even-worse-spam/

======
Shofo
This was such a poor move by U2. The amount of negative press they have gotten
from this fiasco is hilarious. Ironically, they also have made themselves
totally inaccessible to anyone who is tech conscious by trying to be extremely
accessible. Nobody wants there phone storage, or even just their account being
hijacked or forced to do something without their consent.

